# FAVRE 'n HARVIN!!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Best. Finish. Ever.

I think as Vikes fans, we've waited for something like that for a very, very, very long time. A QB in the clutch who completes the game winner with time ticking away. Great pass, great footwork, great catch, in a window that probably only Favre could have put it.

I'm tellin ya too, Harvin is going to be huge. The next Randy Moss that returns kicks on top of it. That 101-yard return was the bomb! He kicked those afterburners on in open field, and was Gooooooooooone!

My little bro was there, he said it was absolutely nuts. People who left - and were actually in the halls of the dome headed toward the doors - came running back down the stairs into the stadium to celebrate.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I was at the game as well. My ears are still ringing. Loudest ever. 
V-I-K-I-N-G-S! Skol Vikings, Let's Go!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Watching that kick-off return just shows you what real speed Harvin has. He was walking away from those defenders. I'd love to see Favre catch him in stride on some long balls. What a great draft pick! Hopefully Offensive Rookie of the Year, if Sanchez doesn't take it.


----------

